# Help with Estate Agents



## jmswan (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to the forum. There have been some very helpful posts regarding particulars with our move to Cyprus next month. I am glad to be a part of the forum. 

One query we do need some help with, and would be most appreciative for any feedback concerns real estate:

My husband and I are moving quite unexpectedly to Cyprus in May. He is self-employed and his work has brought him to Limassol. 

We have been looking since mid-March for a suitable property in the countryside, and have contacted more than 30 estate agents via email and telephone about our requirements. We are willing to pay up to 1,400 Euros PM initially, and this will most likely increase to our anticipated budget of 2000 Euros PM. We would like the property to be furnished for at least 6 months before we are able to ship our house contents in England, and we are looking for a long-term, at least two years, rental. 

To date, we have received only three responses, one private, and two from estate agents who replied with properties that were not at all what was specified in our initial query (in large towns, and too far from my husband's workplace) and were thus unable to be considered. 

The private landlord wanted all the rent upfront for a year, which was something I have experienced in the UK as well (before I was a resident, having moved to England from the East Coast of the States about ten years ago). My husband in English and he has never had to pay for rent upfront in the UK, and is unwilling to consider this. Our Cypriot friends in Nicosia told us that the real estate market is quite bad at the moment, and they were not surprised that a private landlord was asking for 6 months in advance. But they suggested negotiating. 

As we do have close friends on the island, they have sent out an e-mail to see if there is any private landlords/ agency contacts. We have not heard anything from this either. 

I am looking for some feedback about this process, as the date of our move is five weeks away, and we have not found a property. We are getting concerned. And it is unclear if we need to change our approach to searching (we have lived in other EU countries, Germany, Italy, and have been able to sort things out quite quickly in the past). 

Our enquiry was simple, and stated that it was for two adults, looking for a character property/ traditional stone build in the countryside or small town up to 45 minute drive from Limassol town centre. We noted we are flexible with size, as small as 2bed with a study (I am in academic research so need a place to write), and ideally 3bed-2bath with a pool. We also listed some of the towns (e.g. Leyia, Vavla, Agros) that were similar to what we had in mind. Our primary concern was that the property was in a quiet, non-developed location outside of Limassol city as we both work from home.

Are we being unrealistic in the availability of such property? We have been told by local Cypriot residents and friends that the housing market is not solid at the moment, so it is very confusing as to why more agents are not interested in a long-term tenant. 
Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. 
Thank you,
With Kind Regards,
Mr. and Mrs. Swan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I am afraid that the main problem is that there is a lack of the sort of properties you are wanting. Most rentals are modern villas or apartments.
We were recently looking for a stone built village property for a client and couldn't find any at all in the Paphos area.
My advice would be to take a holiday let for a month when you first arrive to give yourselves time to find something more permanent.


----------



## jmswan (Apr 4, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am afraid that the main problem is that there is a lack of the sort of properties you are wanting. Most rentals are modern villas or apartments.
> We were recently looking for a stone built village property for a client and couldn't find any at all in the Paphos area.
> My advice would be to take a holiday let for a month when you first arrive to give yourselves time to find something more permanent.


Thank you, that sounds like a good idea, and we will look into this.
Kind Regards,
Jennifer and Luke Swan


----------



## ade (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi 
I will be moving over at the end of the year and have been checking out property all over Cyprus just to see whats on offer from estate agents.

I found a few old propertys in Pafos and seem to be a few in Limassol I dont think I can name estate agents on hear .

I also found a old village house in Larnaca that was a holiday let I email the lady to ask if she would consider long term rent and she said yes it was out of my buget but you could try doing the same thing .

Think you just have to keep looking and try <snip>Good luck


----------



## jmswan (Apr 4, 2012)

ade said:


> Hi
> I will be moving over at the end of the year and have been checking out property all over Cyprus just to see whats on offer from estate agents.
> 
> I found a few old propertys in Pafos and seem to be a few in Limassol I dont think I can name estate agents on hear .
> ...


Hello,
Thank you for this informaiton - we have been looking at 'Owners Direct' property for holidays, as some of the homes are also available for longer term rental. No one has been back to us as of yet. 
Best of luck with your search!


----------



## ade (Dec 21, 2007)

jmswan said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for this informaiton - we have been looking at 'Owners Direct' property for holidays, as some of the homes are also available for longer term rental. No one has been back to us as of yet.
> Best of luck with your search!


Hi 

Have a look on youtube they have some and Bazaraki had a really nice old house a few month back might still be for rent you would have to go back a few pages . 

Ade


----------



## jmswan (Apr 4, 2012)

ade said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a look on youtube they have some and Bazaraki had a really nice old house a few month back might still be for rent you would have to go back a few pages .
> 
> Ade


Thank yuo ! Will look into this


----------

